# black tan



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

hiya............. my son wonders if someone has a picture of a good example of a showline black tan please?

Thankyou.


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

anyone?


----------



## Saaraf (Sep 17, 2009)

http://hiiret.fi/fin/kasvatus/?pg=4&sub=7&ala=2

You find several pictures of black tan behind that link.

In picture 1. (male) and 2. (female) are good examples. (I´m understood those mice are beautiful show mice here in Finland) And other pictures you can see some.. "not so good" black tan mice.

(And i´m sorry that i can´t write englis very good.. Try to understand me. And ask if you don´t understand what i´m trying to say!)


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

thankyou.


----------



## CaptBogart (Sep 16, 2009)

Wow, I really like these and the Black Fox  I wonder if they are available in the US?


----------



## Saaraf (Sep 17, 2009)

I like these too. Actually i try breed black fox mice, i love that color  
And i think, could i ask in here: Do you know enybody who breed black fox mice on Holland?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Saaraf,could you post in the introductions as this is a forum rule.If you look down the introductions list you will find Jaqueline who is in Holland.


----------

